# 'Intense' NEO Solar Hi-Power LED Aquarium Light - 6500K



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Bump; I have seen a video with it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_i98HoGiCA

How does it compare to the Kessil 160A Tuna Sun?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

fjord said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this fixture: 'Intense' NEO Solar Hi-Power LED Aquarium Light - 6500K. I saw a couple of UTube vids, but would appreciate user comments and possibly a review.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?23226-Intense-NEO-Solar-Hi-Power-LED-Aquarium-Light-6500K
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/89931-intense-neo-solar-hi-power-led.html


----------

